# First time DNP Log



## Trump

Hi guys I am new here and just thought I would add a log as I have learnt so much from reading the information on this site. I am midway through a Test E 400mg pw Deca 400mg pw that was front loaded with dbol. I have ballooned from 245 to 260 in 8 weeks which sounds great but I feel fat. I have had the DNP for a few months now and thought if i did a 14 day run at it with a good diet I could drop a little fat the go back inot my bulk without being a fat bastard. I am on day 3 now 250mg per day and everything that is meant to happen is happening feeling hot and sweaty still managing 12 hour shifts and an hour gym aftrewards but there is no other issues. Sleepwise with A/C on I am managing 6 hours sleep no problem with a few piss breaks. Drinking water nonestop and replenishing electrolytes throughout the day. I have attached a pic of me just before I took my first cap at 260lb. I dont plan on weighing myself regular I might do it after a week or a might leave it till the end depending on how i feel


----------



## mugzy

Welcome to UGBB. Looking forward to tracking your progress.


----------



## Robdjents

welcome aboard


----------



## PillarofBalance

Good luck man.


----------



## Trump

Few things I forgot on 4iu HGH ansomone and taking sibutermine to keep hunger at bay 15mg after lunch and 50mcg t3 taking first thing in the morning 30 mins before food. Thanks for all the messages guys anyone has any advice or can see me doing anything wrong please let me know


----------



## DocDePanda187123

What’s the reasoning for the T3?


----------



## Trump

I read that the DNP kills your t3 levels and you have no energy to train


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> I read that the DNP kills your t3 levels and you have no energy to train



Thats pretty common misinformation found on the web. There’s might be a slight initial drop but this quickly balances out. I think the only reason ppl believe this is an issue is bc of an old case study done but no proof was ever given it was the DNP. I’ve checked thyroid on DNP and everything was fine for an anecdotal story. 

The reason fstigue becomes apparent on DNP isn’t bc of thyroid hormones though, it’s due to how it works at preventing the body from making ATP for energy. I personally don’t get much lethargy at all from DNP even on stupid high doses. If you stick to a reasonable dose you should not be super fatigued nor need the T3 imo. Good luck either way with your run. You’ve got a good base to work from!


----------



## Trump

what you advise i do then, would you just drop it or just keep it in and remember for next time its not required? I am actually not lethargic at all i feel like my energy through the roof, I working 12 hours and then going the gym and still feel energetic. Its onl;y day 3 of 250mg though but i expected to feel worse


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> what you advise i do then, would you just drop it or just keep it in and remember for next time its not required? I am actually not lethargic at all i feel like my energy through the roof, I working 12 hours and then going the gym and still feel energetic. Its onl;y day 3 of 250mg though but i expected to feel worse



I personally would just drop it. Day 3 means it hasn’t hit you 100% yet in regards to DNP. Are you planning on increasing dosage or staying at the 250?


----------



## Trump

My caps are 250mg I would increase the dose but I dont fancy increasing it by 250mg and splitting them doesnt appeal to me either. I think I will just stick at the 250mg for this run, I might just extend it to 3weeks if anything. Thanks for your input its very much appreciated


----------



## Spongy

Welcome, good luck!


----------



## Trump

Did legs earlier had no problems either squats or deadlifts even think I got a few extra reps more than last week. In bed fan on see what day 4 brings tomorrow


----------



## Trump

Well that’s the night sweats kicked in full force sweating one minute, freezing the next minute. Fan on fan off hardly slept. Oh well Day 4 here we go


----------



## Trump

Wow day 4 is a huge difference loads more heat than yesterday plus hunger and cravings went through the roof. I had to take a break at 9am to eat a low sugar protein bar and I had to take my sibutermine early because I felt like I could demolish a trey of donuts in a heartbeat. This worked though cravings have calmed they still there but nothing like earlier easily managable. Dying to weigh myself now but holding off to at least day 7


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> My caps are 250mg I would increase the dose but I dont fancy increasing it by 250mg and splitting them doesnt appeal to me either. I think I will just stick at the 250mg for this run, I might just extend it to 3weeks if anything. Thanks for your input its very much appreciated



500mg is a pretty standard dose.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> 500mg is a pretty standard dose.



What would the difference in heat be? I am working in Africa, most my job is in the office but I could get called out any time of the day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> What would the difference in heat be? I am working in Africa, most my job is in the office but I could get called out any time of the day.



In that case I wouldn’t bump it up. Didn’t realize you were in Africa where I’m assuming it’s oretty running hot where you’re at.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> In that case I wouldn’t bump it up. Didn’t realize you were in Africa where I’m assuming it’s oretty running hot where you’re at.



Prob should of mentioned that at the start, I am coping fine at 250 so think I will just stick to that first time round. Be other runs I guess when I back in uk and it’s freezing


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> Prob should of mentioned that at the start, I am coping fine at 250 so think I will just stick to that first time round. Be other runs I guess when I back in uk and it’s freezing



Thats a much better idea, you’re right. Drink plenty of water and monitor your body temps regularly. Anything above 99.1-99.3 deg F and I would stop taking the DNP since you can’t reduce the dose. A 250mg dose is still going to raise your metabolism pretty significantly. You could also just run the cycle slightly longer seeing as you’re sticking to a low dose. I wish you the best of luck in your run.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Thats a much better idea, you’re right. Drink plenty of water and monitor your body temps regularly. Anything above 99.1-99.3 deg F and I would stop taking the DNP since you can’t reduce the dose. A 250mg dose is still going to raise your metabolism pretty significantly. You could also just run the cycle slightly longer seeing as you’re sticking to a low dose. I wish you the best of luck in your run.




I have 18 more days to go at work, I dont really want to go home feeling like shit, I can already feel my sex drive is gone and if I get home after 5 weeks away and I dont pounce on the mrs she gonna know somethings wrong. How long before going home will it take for everything to go back to normal? I have a few packs of proviron in my bag that usually does the trick


----------



## Gibsonator

nastyasty said:


> I have 18 more days to go at work, I dont really want to go home feeling like shit, I can already feel my sex drive is gone and if I get home after 5 weeks away and I dont pounce on the mrs she gonna know somethings wrong. How long before going home will it take for everything to go back to normal? I have a few packs of proviron in my bag that usually does the trick



oh yea that's a no go brutha make sure you tackle her to the ground


----------



## Trump

Gibsonator said:


> oh yea that's a no go brutha make sure you tackle her to the ground



She will be over the kitchen top wont even make it to the ground


----------



## Trump

anyone any idea how long till i be fully functional after dnp?


----------



## Spongy

nastyasty said:


> anyone any idea how long till i be fully functional after dnp?



Honestly it really depends on the individual.  I did 2 weeks at 500 and was ready to smash within a few days.  I didn't really experience a dip in sex drive, was just too hot.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I never experienced a drop in sex drive from DNP. It usually takes about a week to drop all the water weight so anywhere from a few days to a week would be my guess.


----------



## Viduus

DNP sounds like an overheated nightmare. I don’t think I could ever take that plunge..

Out of curiosity... how much of an increase over a regular EC stack would you say it is?

For Doc and Spongy to use it, I’d have to believe it’s a significant boost effects-wise...


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I never experienced a drop in sex drive from DNP. It usually takes about a week to drop all the water weight so anywhere from a few days to a week would be my guess.



Its possible just down to me being away from home and in the middle of the nigerian swamps surrounded by men, put some tits in the mix and i will probs be raring to go


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> DNP sounds like an overheated nightmare. I don’t think I could ever take that plunge..
> 
> Out of curiosity... how much of an increase over a regular EC stack would you say it is?
> 
> For Doc and Spongy to use it, I’d have to believe it’s a significant boost effects-wise...



I will tell you in about 2 weeks all going well


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Viduus said:


> DNP sounds like an overheated nightmare. I don’t think I could ever take that plunge..
> 
> Out of curiosity... how much of an increase over a regular EC stack would you say it is?
> 
> For Doc and Spongy to use it, I’d have to believe it’s a significant boost effects-wise...



I believe 100mg or DNP will raise metabolism around 10%.


----------



## Viduus

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I believe 100mg or DNP will raise metabolism around 10%.



How would that compare to EC? I’m assuming they aren’t additive... can’t imagine what someone would feel like running both.


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> How would that compare to EC? I’m assuming they aren’t additive... can’t imagine what someone would feel like running both.



I have read a ton of threads where they have ran both, dnp for fat burning and ec for energy boost only when you get lethargic from the dnp. I have felt no lethargy myself but I am on a relatively small dose in comparison to some


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Viduus said:


> How would that compare to EC? I’m assuming they aren’t additive... can’t imagine what someone would feel like running both.



2 totally different leagues. Nothing compares to DNP for fat loss. EC will give you some energy and possibly help with fat mobilization but it still doesn’t touch DNP.


----------



## Trump

I have clen here would adding that help mobilise some fat??


----------



## Trump

Slept like a baby Xanax, Benadryl and melatonin solid 6 hours. Pillow is drenched and I feel great. Day 5 bring it on. Contemplating adding clen for last ten days, would this benefit at all?


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I believe 100mg or DNP will raise metabolism around 10%.



does that apply to the accumulation as well, I am on day 5 so according to a graph I found on line dnp in my bloodstream is about 600mg. So do I have a 60% raise in metabolic rate today??


----------



## Trump

Can anyone explain why day 5 side effects are less than day 4, I am hardly sweating and my body temp is normal. The only difference that I can think of is that I have stopped t3 yesterday? Anyone any ideas???


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> Can anyone explain why day 5 side effects are less than day 4, I am hardly sweating and my body temp is normal. The only difference that I can think of is that I have stopped t3 yesterday? Anyone any ideas???



Could be the T3 or it could just be you’re having a good day.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Could be the T3 or it could just be you’re having a good day.



I defo think I can up the dose without issue if I have the same sides tomorrow. At the minute I dont even feel as sweaty as i would on 40mcg of clen. What do you think?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Have you eaten a big carb meal on day 5?


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Have you eaten a big carb meal on day 5?



No change in diet at all, oats and shake for breakfast(I take me DNP with this) a protein bar and chicken brocolli and small spoon of rice. Same as every other day so far


----------



## Trump

Today I can actually see why someone would jump up the dose thinking its not working, I have only very slight sweating. Every other day i have had to change work clothes at midday but not today. But I gonna stick to this dose till at least the week point which is 2 more days before i contemplate upping the dose.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Could be the T3 or it could just be you’re having a good day.



I have found the culprit, I couldn’t finds v8 so I bought powdered greens fruit/veg and powdered reds. Usually have this 3 times a day with meals. I have forgot till just now, so had a serving of each and temp started rising almost straight away


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> I have found the culprit, I couldn’t finds v8 so I bought powdered greens fruit/veg and powdered reds. Usually have this 3 times a day with meals. I have forgot till just now, so had a serving of each and temp started rising almost straight away



Be mindful you’re in a hot environment which coupled with DNP can be disastrous. Just keep checking your temps multiple times daily and stay on top of that.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Be mindful you’re in a hot environment which coupled with DNP can be disastrous. Just keep checking your temps multiple times daily and stay on top of that.



More than that I have thermometer in my pocket and 37c is that max it’s been in 5 days. Walk around with it in my mouth


----------



## Trump

Day 6 slept well again last night, slightly hit middle of the night and turned fan on. Will be having oats and a shake at 6am with 250mg DNP, still not feeling bad at all. I think the low dose is a great place to start for anyone new. It really is just feeling hot and sweating more. I intend to finish today and tomorrow on 250mg monitor temp then wed morning weigh myself and see where I am at before I think about increasing the dose. Prob just keep it as is but we will see


----------



## Trump

Today’s sides are very mild again just slight extra heat. Rainy season has just started today so the temp outside has dropped to max 27c and it’s raining none stop. This is forecast for another 2 weeks so I am tempted to up the dose after 1 week


----------



## Trump

Just done hour chest work out but instead of doing weights then cardio at the end I turned the treadmill on a hill walk and inbetween sets instead of resting I walked. Was sweating like I had ran a marathon. Drank 1.5 litre water with amino in


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeing as this is a DNP lot I guess it could go either way but do you want this moved to the normal log section or would you rather keep it here?


----------



## Trump

Do people not exercise on dnp and explain how they manage working out on dnp. I am staying on dnp for first week and not weighing myself the upping it. If I get good results it will be down to more than just dnp. I can delete my daily work out explanations if you want no problem but I just thought it’s was all relevant. I didn’t realise I should only post my dnp usage sorry. It will stop now


----------



## Jin

nastyasty said:


> Do people not exercise on dnp and explain how they manage working out on dnp. I am staying on dnp for first week and not weighing myself the upping it. If I get good results it will be down to more than just dnp. I can delete my daily work out explanations if you want no problem but I just thought it’s was all relevant. I didn’t realise I should only post my dnp usage sorry. It will stop now



Do whatever you want man. We're not Nazis. 

Just dont one make up elaborate threads about how you're getting castrated. Because those get deleted.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> Do people not exercise on dnp and explain how they manage working out on dnp. I am staying on dnp for first week and not weighing myself the upping it. If I get good results it will be down to more than just dnp. I can delete my daily work out explanations if you want no problem but I just thought it’s was all relevant. I didn’t realise I should only post my dnp usage sorry. It will stop now



Im not asking you to delete anything or stop posting anything. It was just a question of where you personally prefer to have your log. If you want it to remain here that’s fine.


----------



## Jin

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Im not asking you to delete anything or stop posting anything. It was just a question of where you personally prefer to have your log. If you want it to remain here that’s fine.



Stop hurting peoples feelings by trying to be nice Doc.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Im not asking you to delete anything or stop posting anything. It was just a question of where you personally prefer to have your log. If you want it to remain here that’s fine.



Leave it here please then come the end of it if I have made good progress then someone might learn from it, you never know. I just trying to give as much detail as possible what I doing while on to try and lose some fat. Thanks and sorry for misreading what you meant


----------



## Trump

Jin said:


> Stop hurting peoples feelings by trying to be nice Doc.



I will be crying myself to sleep tonight because of you two


----------



## Trump

I will prob double the dose tomorrow after weigh in and take a pic so I can get feed back of how I doing. Would you take the 500mg at once or split the dose. Also reasons why would be great


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Jin said:


> Stop hurting peoples feelings by trying to be nice Doc.



What are these feelings you speak of? All I know is brownies, pop tarts, and 5Guys...


----------



## Trump

nastyasty said:


> I will prob double the dose tomorrow after weigh in and take a pic so I can get feed back of how I doing. Would you take the 500mg at once or split the dose. Also reasons why would be great




Any suggestions???


----------



## Trump

Without any suggestions I think I might just try it 250 6am with breakfast then at 1pm with lunch. Hopefully be less sides and will be good for some sleep x


----------



## Trump

*1 week progress update*

Week 1 complete and my weight this morning as soon as i woke up was 114kg which is about 250lb so in total for the week I have lost 10lb. I have attached a pic and i just dont see it, I guessing I still holding onto water. I am I will be increasing my dose today had first 250mg with breakfast and will have seconf 250mg with my lunch. I hoping this is better on the stomach and I still have time from my second dose to get the worst of the heat out the way before bed. The DNP is crystal and I have read as much as I can find and crystal is recommended on most site to be split. Hoping for 7 more days at 500mg per day


----------



## Trump

One thing to add is that last weeks weight and this weeks where on different scales, The first weight was at the heliport on the way to work todays weight was taken on the work scales. This might have a difference, next week and my 7 day post DNP weight will all be on the same scales as today.


----------



## Trump

I have put the pics together, i look like shit on them both and cant see nothing lost but the scales dont lie. Next weeks pic will be the same place took one in hotel one at work not got mirror at work only to shave


----------



## Trump

Day 8 and just taken 2nd dose 250mg 7 hours after the first.


----------



## Trump

Little extra heat this afternoon but nothing that uncomfortable. Will see in a few days when the extra pill accumilates


----------



## Trump

Day9 today 250mg 6am 250mg 1pm, slept like a baby last night after my first day on 500mg. Air con was on and fan on me but woke up for piss in the night and had to turn fan off cause was a bit cold.


----------



## Trump

I don’t know if this is a normal side but at 500mg a day I am not thirsty anymore. At 250mg I was constantly thirsty now I have to make a conscious effort to drink


----------



## herrsauce

nastyasty said:


> I have put the pics together, i look like shit on them both and cant see nothing lost but the scales dont lie. Next weeks pic will be the same place took one in hotel one at work not got mirror at work only to shave




I'm digging the sexy towel pose.
Not sure if you noticed, but we can definitely see your face in the second pic.
Otherwise, digging the thoroughness of this log. Good work.


----------



## Trump

herrsauce said:


> I'm digging the sexy towel pose.
> Not sure if you noticed, but we can definitely see your face in the second pic.
> Otherwise, digging the thoroughness of this log. Good work.



Is it against the rules to show face I really didnt pay attention? I not too bothered as its pretty obvious to anyone who know me who i am face covered or not


----------



## Trump

herrsauce said:


> I'm digging the sexy towel pose.
> Not sure if you noticed, but we can definitely see your face in the second pic.
> Otherwise, digging the thoroughness of this log. Good work.



I am new to all this posting, I have removed the pics I will edit them and repost them, thanks


----------



## Trump

Day 10 today, training last night was a chore prob the worst session I have had in my life, i am not sure if sticking at 250mg and training harder would of been a better option. Squats and deadlifts were a joke but I still did them and got the session in just took it a bit slower and had to lower the weight. Still sleeping like a baby over 7 hours last night and an hour nap at lunch time. I am keeping my water intake high but I am not thirsty and I am not pissing as much. I am guessing I am retaining a lot more water at 500mg per day.


----------



## herrsauce

nastyasty said:


> I am new to all this posting, I have removed the pics I will edit them and repost them, thanks




I am not sure if it is an actual rule. I personally think it is best if we all seek to protect each other's anonymity. We are operating in a gray zone of legality, and often in a blatantly illegal one.


----------



## Trump

herrsauce said:


> I am not sure if it is an actual rule. I personally think it is best if we all seek to protect each other's anonymity. We are operating in a gray zone of legality, and often in a blatantly illegal one.



agreed it was very naive of me to post my face. I will put the pics back when I get round to covering my face


----------



## Trump

I absolutely can’t train for shit at 500mg my get up and go has got up and gone. I don’t know if to ride it out for the fat loss as I can handle the day to day and don’t train. Try cutting back to 250mg and try train or just call it a day now at 10 days. Opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Trump

Woke up Day 11 Soaked through slept fine rotation pillows. I going to have a full day off, then see where I go from there. Might possibly re asses tomorrow and might drop down to 250 rest of the week


----------



## Jin

nastyasty said:


> I absolutely can’t train for shit at 500mg my get up and go has got up and gone. I don’t know if to ride it out for the fat loss as I can handle the day to day and don’t train. Try cutting back to 250mg and try train or just call it a day now at 10 days. Opinions would be appreciated



Since nobody chimed in I'll give you advice on something I have no experience with. Hope the rest of the board can forgive me:

I see a lot of people running caffeine and ephedrine while on DNP to keep energy levels up.


----------



## Trump

Jin said:


> Since nobody chimed in I'll give you advice on something I have no experience with. Hope the rest of the board can forgive me:
> 
> I see a lot of people running caffeine and ephedrine while on DNP to keep energy levels up.



I am in africa at the min mate I have clen and T3 on me and as much coffee as I can drink but cant get ephedrine till I get home, I just gonna have a day off mate i still feeling the heat from yesterdays dose so i think 24 hours off will reduce whats in my body then finish the week on 250mg. If I was home on my off time I would go ahead and finish, but also got a job to do and I think I will hit a brick wall if I carry on. Thanks for you reply bro, appreciate it


----------



## Jin

See if you can get some Khat to chew!


----------



## Trump

Jin said:


> See if you can get some Khat to chew!



Ha Ha Ha plant speed, I in nigeria pal they would just pull a branch of a tree and charge me 5000 naira and it would prob be poisonous


----------



## Jin

I am dee Masta! You are dee Mugu!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

nastyasty said:


> I absolutely can’t train for shit at 500mg my get up and go has got up and gone. I don’t know if to ride it out for the fat loss as I can handle the day to day and don’t train. Try cutting back to 250mg and try train or just call it a day now at 10 days. Opinions would be appreciated



What are your body temps at the 500mg dose?

if anything, I would reduce the dose back to 250mg and ride it out as long as you can. Even 250mg should give you some fat loss.


----------



## Trump

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What are your body temps at the 500mg dose?
> 
> if anything, I would reduce the dose back to 250mg and ride it out as long as you can. Even 250mg should give you some fat loss.



Never read above 37c which is 98.6f, unless I was in the gym and even then if i stood under the A/C when i finished it would drop to normal quite quickly. I have decided to have all today off and finish the week from tomorrow at 250mg. Possibly extend it a couple of days


----------



## Trump

I have just realized something i hadn't noticed before, since starting HGH in Sept once I got to 4-5iu i got Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. I dont know if its a coincidence but since I been taking DNP i not had it at all. I used to wake up multiple times during the night and have it when typing reports up and my grip would fail on pulls in the gym. Is that even possible to be a side effect????????????


----------



## PillarofBalance

nastyasty said:


> I have just realized something i hadn't noticed before, since starting HGH in Sept once I got to 4-5iu i got Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. I dont know if its a coincidence but since I been taking DNP i not had it at all. I used to wake up multiple times during the night and have it when typing reports up and my grip would fail on pulls in the gym. Is that even possible to be a side effect????????????



Carpel tunnel is a common side of Gh not sure the interaction with dnp and why it would stop though.


----------



## Trump

PillarofBalance said:


> Carpel tunnel is a common side of Gh not sure the interaction with dnp and why it would stop though.



Very strange


----------



## Trump

Decided to finish this run at 10 days, I was up 6 or 7 times in the night pissing like a race horse, As of this morning I weigh 248.6lb. I will keep the log going with the final results when all water has gone. I think from a personal preference 250mg for longer would be what I would do in the future. At 500mg I just couldnt workout.
Days 1-7 250mg
Days 8-10 500mg


----------



## Trump

Day 1 Day 7 And Day 12 42 hours after last tablet, fat ****er on all 3. Hopefully still holding water


----------



## Trump

That’s all the heat in my body back to normal no more sweating and the a/c is now cold


----------



## MS1605

If your diet is in check i would drop it to 250mg. You will still get some good fat loss and a lot of the sides should subside cutting the dosage in half.


----------



## Trump

6 days after last dose 248lb thats a total drop of 12lb, tomorrow will get final weight and final pic


----------



## pumperalbo

how many calories do you eat daily?


----------



## Trump

pumperalbo said:


> how many calories do you eat daily?



I didnt count i just ate healthy and kept carbs to a minimum. If i had any cravings which i feel i was lucky with as there where not that bad I would have a grenade carb killa protein bar. Always had Eggs and oats every day for breakfast. lunch and dinner would be chicken rice and green veg. I know I was in deficit but I didnt count


----------



## Trump

*8 days after last dose DNP*

Just weighed myself after 8 days post DNP and my weight id still dropping I am now 246lb thats a total of 14lb from the start of the cycle. 

Day 1 DNP 250mg No sides, 12 hour shift normal work out Weight 260LB
Day 2 DNP 250mg Slight heat increase, 12 hour shift normal workout
Day 3 DNP 250mg Noticible heat and sweating, 12 hour shift normal workout
Day 4 DNP 250mg Really started to kick in today had to change my clothes mid day, 12 hour shift normal workout.
Day 5-7 Same as Above
Day 8 DNP 250mg 6am 250mg 1pm Still managed day no issues and did a good workout.
Day 9 DNP 250mg 6am 250mg 1pm Managed to work no issues but in the evening in the gym I could not function. Pointless workout
Day 10 DNP 250mg 6am 250mg 1pm Struggled through working day
Day 11 Decided I had had enough for my first run but still DNP was in my system and I could feel the heat
Day12-14 The heat gradually subsided as each day past and after 3 days I could barely notice, the A/C started to be noticeably cold.
Day 17 Today i weighed in 246lb I am still dropping each day, I dont know if that is due to the DNP is still functioning or due to me staying on the same diet and working out or I have still got water weight to lose. This is end of this log unless I drop a ridiculous amount of ware over the next week then i will update. 
Thanks For Reading
Nasty


----------



## Viduus

This has been when of the better written DNP logs since I’ve joined. Nice detail and photos, thanks.


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> This has been when of the better written DNP logs since I’ve joined. Nice detail and photos, thanks.



Thanks I actually thought I had bored everyone to death


----------



## Jin

nastyasty said:


> Thanks I actually thought I had bored everyone to death



No so. But tell us funny stories about Nigerians anyway.


----------



## Trump

Jin said:


> No so. But tell us funny stories about Nigerians anyway.


 Far too many comedians on here already mate


----------

